

Bet on People, not on ideas - davo6
http://davo.li/bet-on-people-not-on-ideas/

======
threepipeproblm
Right, like if we had no television and some guy named Dave invented it, we'd
be like, "Screw you, Dave... you're not the right person to invent this."

